# هام جدا:zain interview



## eng-sawsan (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
ياريت اذا اي عضو عندو فكرة عن المقابلة الشخصية لزين السعودية للمهندسين حديثي التخرج يديني فكرة عن طريقتها والاسئلة اللي بيسألوها.
وشكرا​


----------



## الشعيبي321 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

soory i don't have any idea about that
hope you got seccessful


----------



## eng-sawsan (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير​


----------



## mustafamogh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله و كييلك ما بعرف


----------



## telecom eng (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اه والله ياريت اللي عنده اجابة لا يحرمنا منها


----------



## mustafa_jaber (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بتمنى يا أخي الكريم اذا قمت بإجراء المقابلة تفيدنا بمجرياتها والسئلة يلي سألوك ايها وكل الشكر لمجهودك


----------



## adeeb86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت لو طالبين مهندسين حديثي التخرج و معهم خبره في مجال GSM and CDMA
انك ما تبخل علينا و الله معك و يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng-sawsan (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هم كانو طالبين حديثي التخرج بشكل عام لكن مدة التقديم على الوظيفة انتهت بس خليك متابع على الموقع

www.careers.zain.com


سجل في الموقع وحدد التخصص واول مابتنزل الوظيفة اللي في تخصصك بيرسلو ايميل على بريدك الالكتروني
حاليامنزلين وظائف في تخصصات غير الهندسة وهي
Accounting/Finance/Economics​


----------



## mido11 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا التقديم الى الان مستمر أخوي قدم عليهم والله يوفقنا وياك يارب


----------



## فراسوزيك (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عندي خبرة 11 سنه و راسلت زين السعودية لكن للاسف اعتذروا بانهم يأخذون حديثي التخرج فبعث لهم مهندس صديق حديث التخرج و يحمل الماستر في الاتصالات اللاسلكية (عمره 25 سنة) ولكنهم اعتذروا ايضا يظهر ان التوظيف للسعوديين و السعوديين فقط


----------



## eng-sawsan (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا التقديم مستمر الى 30nov اسفة لسوء التفاهم اللي حصل لاني شفت التاريخ بشكل خاطئ


----------



## adeeb86 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thankx for alllll


----------



## mido11 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ياليت الي عنده اي معلوومه والا يتوقع طبيعه الأسئله يتفضل ولا يبخل علينا


----------



## telecom eng (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع ... ما اعرف اذا كلموا حد ولا لا واذا كلموا احد كيف بتكون طريقة الاتصال عن طريق الايميل ولا عن طريق الموبايل


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الله أعلم لكن مدة التقديم للوظيفة انتهت:18: 

لكن تفاؤلو بالخير تجدوة كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة 

لازم ما نفقد الامل:86: ونكون مستعدين:7::60:​ 
هههههههههههههههههه :8::10:​ 

لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس​ 

احمم احححححححححححححححم​ 

:68: :68: :68:​على العموم اذا في أي عضو سمع عن وظائف هندسة اتصالات أو الكترونيات في السعودية الرياض تحديدا ياريت يقولنا وانا عن نفسي ان شاء الله ما حقصر معاكم والله كريم.


----------



## محمود السيد حامد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عموما اهم شىء فى الانتر فيو انك تكون مزاكر كويس جدا اللى موجود فى السى فى بتاعتك وكمان تكون واثق من نفسك اوى وان شاء الله خير ولو عايزين حد حديث التخرج قولنا


----------



## mido11 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

يا شباب بشروا ما فيه أحد دقوا عليه للمقابله


----------



## telecom eng (12 ديسمبر 2010)

والله لسه منتظرين والله يجيب اللي فيه الخير


----------



## telecom eng (21 يناير 2011)

شباب في حد كلموه بخصوص التوظيف ؟


----------



## طالبة هندسة2 (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة لشركات الإتصالات من بينها زين في بلدي الأردن 

أهم إشي في المقابلة انك تكوني قوية بالإنجليزي وبيسألوك عن معدل الثانوية العامة 

والتقدير الجامعي وكم سؤال عن الأشياء المهمة إللي درستيها بالجامعة حول التخصص

والتركيز على الشخصية يعني عدم الخوف أو الإرتباك أثناء المقابلة 

وبالتوفيق لكل المهندسين إللي حابين يتوظفوا بشركة زين

وعقبالي ما أتخرج واتوظف .


----------



## amgda (23 يناير 2011)

والله انا بدور على وظيفه ومش لاقى انا خريج هندسه اتصالات حديث التخرج وتعبت من البحث ياريت اللى يعرف شركات يقول


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (31 يناير 2011)

مابعرف


----------

